# dog olympics



## fairlie

Bet this has been done before.

Rufus can compete in fighting.










and javelin










More category suggestions please?


----------



## Hfd

Can Billy enter:

Long distance Swimming









And beach lifeguard


----------



## fairlie

Billy will win beach life guard but Rufus wants to medal in pool life guard.


----------



## flowerchild

Bette's going for gold in cat wrangling.


----------



## fairlie

She looks like a real pro at it! I love her technique and style.


----------



## erinafare

Synchronized sleeping


----------



## flowerchild

This is a great thread, Fairlie! I wonder what Tracey's Ralph will compete in? Marathon Wrecking?
Love the style Rufus uses in the javelin! Christine's synchronized sleeping is great, and I love both Billy and Rufus in their different life guarding heats.


----------



## fairlie

Wow that synchro sleep team looks unbeatable!


----------



## Tinman

Tug of war for billy and Ralph


----------



## Tinman

Mouth in lions head for ruby!!


----------



## Tinman

Sheep rustling for Ralph & ruby 
Or lamb stalking!


----------



## Tinman

A three doggy sprint, Ralph, ruby and beautiful,boo! :love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman

Sorry they're all upside down!! They're from the olden days.... Please someone turn them the right way up??? Xxx please...


----------



## DB1

Great thread and pictures

Snow boxing for Dudley -


----------



## RuthMill

Great thread! Will have to dig out some pictures!


----------



## fairlie

Rufus competes for Team Red in snow boxing too, he is trying hard to emulate Dudley. I think we have so much depth with the Dudley and Rufus that we may have a lock on the gold and silver.


----------



## DB1

fairlie said:


> Rufus competes for Team Red in snow boxing too, he is trying hard to emulate Dudley. I think we have so much depth with the Dudley and Rufus that we may have a lock on the gold and silver.


Gold in the snowball boxing pairs without a doubt!


----------



## fairlie

Well let's not be too confident Dawn. Team Black and team Gold have been training hard too I hear. But I think I heard that Team Parti withdrew with earmites!


----------



## DB1

fairlie said:


> Well let's not be too confident Dawn. Team Black and team Gold have been training hard too I hear. But I think I heard that Team Parti withdrew with earmites!


Ah, getting confused with coat colours and medals now, as I would class Dudley as Gold in colour, so maybe he couldn't team up with Rufus - mixed pairs though maybe?! (mixed colours that is!).


----------



## fairlie

Yeah you are right, but I think we will have to have a neutral committee to classify coat colours because I think of Dudley as dark gold thus red so I think he should be on team red! As opposed to light gold leaning towards cream and thus on team gold or team cream Maybe submit him for urine or dna testing.


----------



## Cat 53

Well Max and Pheobe are in the paired chicken herders category, followed by hurdling the settees and crowding the postman. Their last event would be the fetch the ball/Kong Fridbee relay. After that we need a nap!


----------



## fairlie

No wonder they are exhausted you are over training them! A triathalon plus a relay event? I am exhausted just thinking about it!


----------



## Marzi

Dot is going for champion cuddler


----------



## Marzi

Kiki is a bit more active - open sea swimming, surfing and The Leap and stealth spider pursuit


----------



## fairlie

She is clearly made for this event!


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> Kiki is a bit more active - open sea swimming, surfing and The Leap and stealth spider pursuit


ewwww that spider freaked me out They are my worse fear I could barely look at the pic poor Kiki you should of smashed that ugly thing


----------



## Marzi

dio.ren said:


> ewwww that spider freaked me out They are my worse fear I could barely look at the pic poor Kiki you should of smashed that ugly thing


She was having much too much fun with it  problem is she is too gentle, it only got soggy, not squashed  in the end I put it outside where hopefully a bird ate it.


----------



## dio.ren

I would say Molly is a wrestler


----------



## Marzi

That first pic it looks as if Molly is eating the Yorkie's head.


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> That first pic it looks as if Molly is eating the Yorkie's head.


They are best friends they always play crazy they are the same age and met last winter. They get all excited now when they see each other He always nibbles on her ears


----------



## fairlie

Oh Marzi you have dropped sharply in my esteem.  The poor spider! First you let a dog terrorize it then you hope a bird ate it?  Did you not take the sde of Charlotte in Charlotte's web? 

I hope Rufus doe not have to take on Molly in the early rounds of dog wrestling, she looks like a fierce opponent!


----------



## Grove

Love that first photo of Kiki in the water

Dot does look very cuddly!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Oh Marzi you have dropped sharply in my esteem.  The poor spider! First you let a dog terrorize it then you hope a bird ate it?  Did you not take the sde of Charlotte in Charlotte's web?
> 
> I hope Rufus doe not have to take on Molly in the early rounds of dog wrestling, she looks like a fierce opponent!


Molly is a fierce competitor she could take him I am sure All harmless of course!


----------



## fairlie

I don't know, did you see baby Rufus taking on Romeo in the first photo? Romeo was three times his size, and look at his fierce teeth!


----------



## dio.ren

Ha! She loves to rumble she has taken on a Bouvier des Flandres before


----------



## fairlie

She and Rufus will have so much fun when they meet. He loves to play fight too.


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> Oh Marzi you have dropped sharply in my esteem.  The poor spider! First you let a dog terrorize it then you hope a bird ate it?  Did you not take the sde of Charlotte in Charlotte's web?
> 
> I hope Rufus doe not have to take on Molly in the early rounds of dog wrestling, she looks like a fierce opponent!


I feel bad.... but spiders  
Spiders worry me much more than snakes or scorpions - all of which we had to deal with regularly in Kenya...I also grew up with two older brothers who terrorised me with spiders (poor me). Net result - nope, Charlotte is great, but I eat pigs too... sorry.
I don't like brothers much either, but sadly my dogs don't eat them


----------



## Tinman

Marzi said:


> I feel bad.... but spiders
> Spiders worry me much more than snakes or scorpions - all of which we had to deal with regularly in Kenya...I also grew up with two older brothers who terrorised me with spiders (poor me). Net result - nope, Charlotte is great, but I eat pigs too... sorry.
> I don't like brothers much either, but sadly my dogs don't eat them


Very funny!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fairlie

Tomorrow will be the preliminary round of the Winter Olympic Cockapoo Bubble event! Get you bubbles and cameras out and get popping! I think we should give "prizes" for the highest jump, most disinterested popper, most bubbles popped and anything else we can think of. I know Molly has been in training for this and has had a lot of media coverage already. (vintage footage is allowable).


----------



## Jedicrazy

What a fab thread, love all the pictures. All winners! :first:


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> Tomorrow will be the preliminary round of the Winter Olympic Cockapoo Bubble event! Get you bubbles and cameras out and get popping! I think we should give "prizes" for the highest jump, most disinterested popper, most bubbles popped and anything else we can think of. I know Molly has been in training for this and has had a lot of media coverage already. (vintage footage is allowable).


I don't know how serious this challenge is - but in an effort to get back in your good books () I went down to PAH to get some tasty bubbles - only they don't stock them so my guys had to do with baby soap ones, didn't seem to detract from Kiki's enjoyment!

Next problem - how the heck are you meant to photograph this? It is blowing a gale and lashing down rain so I thought I'd let the dogs burn some energy inside with bubbles and get ahead with some photos. Hahahahahaha 
I just about filled up the memory on my little camera and all I got were pics with no dogs, a few bubbles and blurs  Dogs by this point totally over excited. Had to move to the living room as Kiki was in danger of damaging her back leaping around on hard slippery kitchen floor. I would never have let my kids blow bubbles inside - what am I doing 
Anyway had to shut Inzi and Dot out in the end as Dot found it more fun to bite Kiki rather than the bubbles and Inzi runs around with the squeaky squirrel in her mouth making enormous amounts of noise and being totally over excited!
This game is right up Kiki's street - I suspect all lazer crack fans get bubbles 
The best I came up with so far - I may try later with help from kids, but I think I need a seriously better camera to do this sort of action shot in low light conditions


----------



## fairlie

Marzi your spider torturing days are forgiven! I am watching the women's hockey game but as soon as its done I will have Rufus try his hand. I tried last night but quickly saw it is a two person job! 

YEAHHHHHHHHHH we just scored!!

I love your photos!


----------



## flowerchild

Love your pictures Marzi! The frenzied one is classic.

I'll have to think about a Paralympics alternative to bubbles for Bette. Hmmm..


----------



## fairlie

Sue she is perfect for balancing bubbles on her fur. Rufus will never let a bubble get close to him.

Ok, I have to set the insane Olympic scene here. My mum gets the gold medal for being a trooper. HO, watching from Singapore on Skype gets silver as spectator and chief fan. My sister and Jeep tie for bronze as chief agitators. Her for trying to watch speedskating on tv and kicking us out of the venue, him for effectively blocking the camera!



















Actual event photos to follow.


----------



## fairlie

The set up...










The practice jump....










and the recovery....(spitting out the soap).










His three best jumps to follow.


----------



## Marzi

Brilliant pictures. I love the ears - spread out to aid balance or slow rate of descent?!
Also spotted the spider plant


----------



## fairlie

Am trying to load his three best jumps, of course photobucket is thwarting me.


----------



## fairlie

the straight up










with a half twist...










hopefully I can get his full twist with the half pike loaded!


----------



## fairlie

No medals for intelligence here! I forgot to change the size and the file was megabites big....

Not photographic excellence but pure jumping bliss!


----------



## Tinman

They are the best! And your mum wins gold for me!! :first::canada:


----------



## Marzi

flowerchild said:


> Love your pictures Marzi! The frenzied one is classic.
> 
> I'll have to think about a Paralympics alternative to bubbles for Bette. Hmmm..


Bette could sniff out treats - we could all try with our poos in a dark room


----------



## Tinman

Ok fairlie - here are our bubbles, a little baby ruby oblivious to the huge bubble been blown above her!


----------



## Tinman

Look closely at the bubble been blown .....


----------



## fairlie

Holy bubble batman! That is one amazingly big bubble! You guys get the gold for biggest bubble ignored by cutest puppy!


----------



## Tinman

And here's billy in a bubble! X


----------



## fairlie

Oh my goodness those are amazing! I am flying over so you can teach me how to do those!  Rufus would love them!


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Oh my goodness those are amazing! I am flying over so you can teach me how to do those!  Rufus would love them!


They are great fun, I won't let the kids any where near them haha - it's only me who's allowed to blow them ....... The pesky kids ruin it and do it all wrong!!


----------



## Tinman

Check them out....
http://www.doctorzigs.com


----------



## fairlie

Probably the best reason to have kids, to relive our own childhoods, but better!


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ok fairlie - here are our bubbles, a little baby ruby oblivious to the huge bubble been blown above her!


Wow those are amazing bubbles! Ruby was so cute with her stumpy little legs Love Billy in the bubble if you kept him in there he wouldn't need to be cleaned ha! It reminded me of a movie I watched when I was young called "the boy in the plastic bubble" with John Travolta


----------



## lady amanda

Lady wanted to try SKI slope style like the Canadian who won gold...
She didnt do so well


----------



## Marzi

Poor Lady  it must have been some face plant.


----------



## DB1

Ok, well a bit of a cheat as this was last year (Tracey they weren't today surely?), but lets say we were bubble training - got none at the moment and not had time to get any - now I promise you there were bubbles although you may not be able to see any! think it was the dregs of the bottle - you can see it was a two man operation with the help of my son - first picture you can just see a bubble, looks like its balancing on Dudley's nose!





Please do not look at how untidy the garden is!!!


----------



## Tinman

lady amanda said:


> Lady wanted to try SKI slope style like the Canadian who won gold...
> She didnt do so well


Those eyelashes are snow ball catchers!


----------



## DB1

I love Lady's little tongue, like she is trying to taste the snow she can't see!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Wow those are amazing bubbles! Ruby was so cute with her stumpy little legs Love Billy in the bubble if you kept him in there he wouldn't need to be cleaned ha! It reminded me of a movie I watched when I was young called "the boy in the plastic bubble" with John Travolta


Awwww little ruby was a stumpy cutie..... 
Billy needs to live in a bubble - he has permanently got scabby dirty knees! Little hobbit, x


----------



## Tinman

DB1 said:


> Ok, well a bit of a cheat as this was last year (Tracey they weren't today surely?), but lets say we were bubble training - got none at the moment and not had time to get any - now I promise you there were bubbles although you may not be able to see any! think it was the dregs of the bottle - you can see it was a two man operation with the help of my son - first picture you can just see a bubble, looks like its balancing on Dudley's nose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not look at how untidy the garden is!!!



No I cheated - theŷ were last summer also. Also in a messy garden!


----------



## fairlie

Lady gets double gold for balancing all those snow ball bubbles on her face! 

Dudley and Rufus appear to be twins. They can both do a perfect half pike with a twist! Brilliant dogs clearly!  

Now where is the video of Molly and her supremely gentle bubble popping?


----------



## dio.ren

Here i Molly's bubble popping video towards the end she kind of does a pirouette

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MollyBubbles_zpsbe2227be.mp4.html


----------



## fairlie

Molly gets multiple golds! She wins for most bubbles popped, daintiest technique and MOST toys in her toy box of any dog I've seen! 

Sue we should do your blind dog treat challenge next! How be tomorrow we all blindfold our dogs, set a good treat exactly two feet from their front paws and count the seconds til they find the treat. They get disqualified if they take off the blindfold first!  (I wonder how one blindfolds a dog effectively?)


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Molly gets multiple golds! She wins for most bubbles popped, daintiest technique and MOST toys in her toy box of any dog I've seen!
> 
> Sue we should do your blind dog treat challenge next! How be tomorrow we all blindfold our dogs, set a good treat exactly two feet from their front paws and count the seconds til they find the treat. They get disqualified if they take off the blindfold first!  (I wonder how one blindfolds a dog effectively?)


Oh God this will be quite a challenge I'm sure the blindfold will go before the treat reaches Molly's chompers


----------



## fairlie

I wonder if it is unethical to put a big sock on their head and cut a hole for their snout?


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> I wonder if it is unethical to put a big sock on their head and cut a hole for their snout?


Ha! I'm not going to try it I have this neck warmer that is open on both ends so will put that on her head


----------



## fairlie

Funny I was just thinking of my neck warmer too! I bet the folks in the UK don't have neck warmers!


----------



## dio.ren

Ha! They will have to come up with something so maybe we will get the Gold and Silver in this category Well Bette will get the Gold


----------



## fairlie

I am thinking the gold is already hers too!


----------



## dio.ren

Today by myself I tried to get a Molly bubble shot but it didn't turn out so great She looked like a crazy blur  The bubbles were quite beautiful ha!


----------



## fairlie

You did way better than I did. I would blow, then grab the camera and by then Rufus had popped every one.


----------



## dio.ren

It was hard but if you blow the bubbles high enough but then she wouldn't see them until they fell but she didn't do any fancy moves Her eye looked all stretched out Rufus at least was jumping up so I think he gets the gold for sure


----------



## dio.ren

Here is a video of her trying to be a blind Olympian. We went with a red Canada scarf to be patriotic. She didn't do so great needed a bit of guidance I don't think she will make it to the podium

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MVI_0263_zpsa7361387.mp4.html


----------



## fairlie

I did blow them high, he just jumps too fast. I think Rufus, Kiki and Dudley all jump pretty high, they'll have to share the gold.


----------



## fairlie

She sets the bar pretty high, did you time the seconds? I am going to practice tonight with Rufus. I bet he does not keep the blindfold on as well as she did!


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> I wonder if it is unethical to put a big sock on their head and cut a hole for their snout?


There is no shadow of a doubt in my mind that this is cruel 

However there was something strangely amusing at blindfolding my dogs - I didn't think that it would faze them overly, but they were not happy and I didn't attempt anything as cruel as fairlie suggests 

Kiki would not keep it on - Liz had to hold her so I could take a photo, With a quick frenzied head shake she got rid of the blindfold and gobbled the cheese before the timer had time to get going, less than 2 seconds from release to eating - but blindfold shed in the process 

Inzi was very keen to play - but was not happy deprived of sight, very tentative slow movement - distracted by Lizzie who was trying to give her verbal cues. 8 seconds.

Dot, bless her, just froze :smow:
She did look cute and eventually with me tapping the floor near the cheese, she lay down and belly crawled towards it. 12 seconds.

I didn't make them do it again


----------



## Marzi

And the get the cheese pics:


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> There is no shadow of a doubt in my mind that this is cruel
> 
> However there was something strangely amusing at blindfolding my dogs - I didn't think that it would faze them overly, but they were not happy and I didn't attempt anything as cruel as fairlie suggests
> 
> Kiki would not keep it on - Liz had to hold her so I could take a photo, With a quick frenzied head shake she got rid of the blindfold and gobbled the cheese before the timer had time to get going, less than 2 seconds from release to eating - but blindfold shed in the process
> 
> Inzi was very keen to play - but was not happy deprived of sight, very tentative slow movement - distracted by Lizzie who was trying to give her verbal cues. 8 seconds.
> 
> Dot, bless her, just froze :smow:
> She did look cute and eventually with me tapping the floor near the cheese, she lay down and belly crawled towards it. 12 seconds.
> 
> I didn't make them do it again


I know I felt so bad when I did the Molly video of that last night. She seemed lost and needed guidance to the cheese. Won't be doing a second take of it for sure. She had her head up and was sniffing a lot cause she knew there was cheese somewhere


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Funny I was just thinking of my neck warmer too! I bet the folks in the UK don't have neck warmers!


I have one most evenings, it's more of a chin warmer - I call it ruby!  x


----------



## Marzi

Could try a fun version where you hide a piece of cheese under a paper cup, or better still three pieces under three different cups and they have to get the cups off the cheese and eat them. Bette could just have three pieces of cheese to find.


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Here is a video of her trying to be a blind Olympian. We went with a red Canada scarf to be patriotic. She didn't do so great needed a bit of guidance I don't think she will make it to the podium
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MVI_0263_zpsa7361387.mp4.html


Good golly miss Molly - what have they done to you? 
I'm amazed she didn't try to take the blindfold off x


----------



## fairlie

I definitely have a sadistic streak in me. I am off to torment Rufus with a blindfold! Tell Bette to relax Sue, I think the gold medal is safely hers!


----------



## fairlie

How does that saying go? Defeat snatched from the jaws of victory???

Ok, the athlete here is world class. The coach/handler/trainer, not so much! 

The blind fold part was easy. (I think it comes from all the time spent under covers in our bed?).










Finding the cheese only took a few seconds.










But then he sat there as the seconds ticked by.....










It took me 24 full seconds to realize he was waiting for my ok to eat it!!










Hopefully he will forgive me for being so stupid!


----------



## Marzi

What a star.


----------



## fairlie

I think Inzi safely has the gold unless Bette can come in and snatch it from her.


----------



## Tinman

Funny Rufus! X


----------



## Marzi

I'm sure Ruby could find her way into Ted's field blindfolded.


----------



## flowerchild

Aw! Just caught up on this thread! So sweet of you to do a blind event for Bette. Bette is a seasoned athlete in this competition, up against young, novice athletes.

Here's her attempt. I love how loudly she sniffs for the cheese!
http://youtu.be/FJwZE8veohg


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Funny I was just thinking of my neck warmer too! I bet the folks in the UK don't have neck warmers!


I have a neck warmer!! 

Not sure if I agree with the blindfolding mind you, you lot set a high bar!


----------



## fairlie

I can't do youtube!  Someone will need to do one of those blind voice over descriptions of Bette getting the treat. Please?


----------



## Marzi

flowerchild said:


> Aw! Just caught up on this thread! So sweet of you to do a blind event for Bette. Bette is a seasoned athlete in this competition, up against young, novice athletes.
> 
> Here's her attempt. I love how loudly she sniffs for the cheese!
> http://youtu.be/FJwZE8veohg


I think Bette is amazing. Seeing how unhappy mine were, the fact that she has not just adapted to being blind - but is such a happy joy giver is really wonderful. Clever clever lovely Bette - do give her a hug and an extra piece of cheese from me.


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> I can't do youtube!  Someone will need to do one of those blind voice over descriptions of Bette getting the treat. Please?


Bette sniffed located and ate  an easy, easy gold medal winner


----------



## Tinman

It goes like this SNIFFLE SNIFF SNIFFF gobble x


----------



## fairlie

Sue, Rufus asked me to have you ask Bette if she will be his Valentine? She is his kind of girl!


----------



## RuthMill

flowerchild said:


> Aw! Just caught up on this thread! So sweet of you to do a blind event for Bette. Bette is a seasoned athlete in this competition, up against young, novice athletes.
> 
> Here's her attempt. I love how loudly she sniffs for the cheese!
> http://youtu.be/FJwZE8veohg


I love Bette


----------



## Tinman

Haha why does Rufus like a girl that sniffs and gobbles in record time!  
(And I've not even had a drink since 31st January..... I'm just so wrong!! X)


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Haha why does Rufus like a girl that sniffs and gobbles in record time!
> (And I've not even had a drink since 31st January..... I'm just so wrong!! X)


Did you just say that???


----------



## fairlie

Ruth she was talking about the cheese! Give her a modicum of credit, even if it is not exactly due?


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Ruth she was talking about the cheese! Give her a modicum of credit, even if it is not exactly due?


The cheese?? Haha!


----------



## flowerchild

fairlie said:


> Sue, Rufus asked me to have you ask Bette if she will be his Valentine? She is his kind of girl!


Bette, a cougar? She's at least 10 years older than Rufus, but he's sooo good looking!


----------



## fairlie

Not like a cougar, like a crush on an older wiser teacher, like puppy love.


----------



## dio.ren

Bette is so cute she found that cheese no problem. Rufus did great too so I don't think Molly made it to the podium Kiki, Dot and Inzi looked cute too


----------



## flowerchild

Molly did great, Bette just has loads of experience!


----------



## dmgalley

I knew if i hung in long enough this thread would go south. 
Fresh girls


----------



## Grove

fairlie said:


> Sue, Rufus asked me to have you ask Bette if she will be his Valentine? She is his kind of girl!


There's a thought.. a bit of cockapoo match making

I think Gandhi would like Nina to be his valentine.


----------



## dio.ren

Molly has her eye on Jake and Dudley:love-eyes: She thinks she can handle two


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Molly has her eye on Jake and Dudley:love-eyes: She thinks she can handle two


Haha well Jake is a pretty laid back love bug. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Haha well Jake is a pretty laid back love bug.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Molly isn't a tramp or anything but she thinks Jake is hot and she loves how Dudley can kill flies and keep her safe


----------



## RuthMill

Grove said:


> There's a thought.. a bit of cockapoo match making
> 
> I think Gandhi would like Nina to be his valentine.


Nina would be honoured to be Ghandi's Valentine!!


----------



## RuthMill

Lola.. Hmmm well I'm not so sure. She's not really into boys 

She can just be mine, like when young kids at school send valentines to their mummy's and daddy's.


----------



## Marzi

Dot and Ralph could have a wonderfully destructive date 
And Kiki's heart belongs to Jasper Black (because I think he is LOVELY!!!)


----------



## fairlie

How be we make todays Olympic event be kissing, in honour of Valentine's day? 

Rufus is going for gold in the combined face washing/ kissing category.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

So Lexi & Beemer are champions of fastest hole diggers individual and team events


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

Rufus would try to challenge them but digging as he does sand gets flung everywhere and a hole never really appears. I think Rufus needs a new coach. Who do Lexi and Beemer have?


----------



## JasperBlack

fairlie said:


> Bet this has been done before.
> 
> Rufus can compete in fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and javelin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More category suggestions please?


Rufus is just too cute! Love the digging one and javelin 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

fairlie said:


> Rufus would try to challenge them but digging as he does sand gets flung everywhere and a hole never really appears. I think Rufus needs a new coach. Who do Lexi and Beemer have?



I believe it was my dad who noticed how good they were when they were very young then fostered their development with a lot of laughter and gave them plenty of opportunity to practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

It is so often the way in the Olympics that an older wise family member fosters the athletes development. Give your dad a big pat on the back for his Olympic Gold heros!


----------



## Marzi

Kissing.

Not sure that D should enjoy the dogs' tongues quite so much 

:kiss:


----------



## fairlie

Now that is romance even in the face of adversity! Gold medals for perseverence with an unwilling partner!


----------



## Tinman

Ha I think it's kinky Kiki enjoy those kisses!! X


----------



## Marzi

Kinky Kiki in the first and Delinquent Dot in the second


----------



## dmgalley

Will there be pole dancing at this Olympics?


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> Will there be pole dancing at this Olympics?


I'll just check if Ralph's limbering up for the event!!? x


----------



## fairlie

Pole dancing is a go for tomorrow! I will study the footage from the pros and get Rufus ready!


----------



## dio.ren

Here is Molly going in for the valentine olympic kiss Her eye seemed pretty intense


----------



## fairlie

Molly gets another gold for best chinny chin chin kiss. She is really holding her own in the medal count even though she is the only parti-poo competing!

Keep in mind folks that pole dancers are like ice dancers, the costume gets them added points! I am having the devil of a time trying to figure out what to do with Rufus' tail in his G string!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly going in for the valentine olympic kiss Her eye seemed pretty intense


I would call that more of an Olympic face sized lick than a kiss!!  x


----------



## Tinman

If the pole dancing event is not until tomorrow - then I will hold Ralph back - it's his best sport! X


----------



## fairlie

Previews are good though, it'll give the rest of us a chance to study the technique of a pro!


----------



## Tinman

Here is a shaved Ralph, pole dancing, trying to entice the sheep back into ****** distance! 
Ralph has much better moves!x


----------



## fairlie

I'd pay money to see Ralph pole dance any day!


----------



## DB1

Have I believe a medal worthy kiss pic but won't be able to get it from lap top to post till Sunday, hope we won't miss the medals ceremony! Loving all the pics so far.


----------



## fairlie

Anyone can still sneak in under the medal wire until the closing ceremonies. Better late than never!


----------



## dio.ren

This one is the french olympic kiss


----------



## fairlie

I hope you make her brush her teeth before she gets a Valentine's kiss tonight!


----------



## lady amanda

Hahaha ah Christine! Hahahahha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> I hope you make her brush her teeth before she gets a Valentine's kiss tonight!


Yes for sure



lady amanda said:


> Hahaha ah Christine! Hahahahha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love being behind the camera ha!


----------



## lady amanda

So much cockapoo love! I love that photo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

We'd like to tryout for the leash cutting event.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill

Lexi&Beemer said:


> We'd like to tryout for the leash cutting event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Love this!


----------



## fairlie

Rats, my sisters dog would have handlily won leash cutting, he has been through plenty.  but we have no photos for instant photo replay to document it. 

Ok, so where are the pole dancers? Rufus will not get in his G string until the other boys do first!


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> Rats, my sisters dog would have handlily won leash cutting, he has been through plenty.  but we have no photos for instant photo replay to document it.
> 
> Ok, so where are the pole dancers? Rufus will not get in his G string until the other boys do first!


I tried to talk Jake into it but he has put on a few this winter and he is too embarrassed.


----------



## RuthMill

I can't find the video of Lola pole dancing! It seems to have been deleted from photo bucket!

Can we enter the cutest puppy event??


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> I can't find the video of Lola pole dancing! It seems to have been deleted from photo bucket!
> 
> Can we enter the cutest puppy event??


Finally one we could do. 


and Jake would like to be a runner up for best kisser as well as best impersonation of a toddler


----------



## Tinman

Cute puppy's and kissing licking toddler impressions! Love it x


----------



## RuthMill

Yay! Gorgeous!


----------



## fairlie

Crikey I never considered the cost of minting all the gold medals for the cutest puppy event.  Has there ever been a puppy on ILMC that was not the CUTEST?


----------



## lady amanda

I love holding lady like that too Donna...I always call her my furry person. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

lady amanda said:


> I love holding lady like that too Donna...I always call her my furry person.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We call him Pinocchio. The other two don't like being held like this but Jake would let me carry him all day.


----------



## lady amanda

Awe. Cute! Lady would let me do it all day too...awe snuggly jakey boy. Kisses from Lady

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

I almost forgot that Willow is an expert hockey player. Sign her up.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200896400548206&l=8770716490754968630


----------



## fairlie

Arrrrgggghhhh I can't do facebook either. What is she doing exactly? 

I am trying to post an Olympic results update. What colours are Christine's three dogs? And will anyone object if I lump all the light coloured poos together as one team?


----------



## Tinman

Willow is always a winner for me x


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> Arrrrgggghhhh I can't do facebook either. What is she doing exactly?
> 
> I am trying to post an Olympic results update. What colours are Christine's three dogs? And will anyone object if I lump all the light coloured poos together as one team?


Sorry the link said anyone could see even if they dint use fb. Dillon is shooting in net and she is trying to get the puck from him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie

Ok, I saw it, I hadn't even tried to click it. 

Ok, gold for Willow as hockey defenseman!


----------



## dio.ren

Little Willow is so cute running away with the puck love it


----------



## fairlie

*50 yard dash*

Can anyone run this fast?


----------



## Tinman

If you look closely at R&R on the beach - I don't think there are any feet actually touching the sand.....they're flying!


----------



## Tinman

It's an old one!! I knew it would be upside down!! Please someone correct it for me....
(Honest I know how to take them now without been upside down - but archives, I have no control over! ) x


----------



## fairlie

They are like dog hover craft!

I would help Tracey, honest, but I really have no idea how to? If someone teaches me how I'll try to do it.


----------



## DB1

Ok the biggest lick finals - 
first we have the you can hide but you can't get away sneaky move








then we have the I can reach high up as well








and finally, the Gotcha! mega lick!


----------



## fairlie

DB1 said:


> Ok the biggest lick finals -
> first we have the you can hide but you can't get away sneaky move
> View attachment 42682
> 
> 
> then we have the I can reach high up as well
> View attachment 42698
> 
> 
> and finally, the Gotcha! mega lick!
> View attachment 42706


WOW! I have to give that series ten out of a possible ten. I can hear the roar of applause for that performance!


----------



## Tinman

db1 said:


> ok the biggest lick finals -
> first we have the you can hide but you can't get away sneaky move
> View attachment 42682
> 
> 
> then we have the i can reach high up as well
> View attachment 42698
> 
> 
> and finally, the gotcha! Mega lick!
> View attachment 42706


winner!!!!! X


----------



## dmgalley

Running we can do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

Brilliant shot of willow coming at the camera with ozzy hot on her heels x


----------



## fairlie

My God we could sell some of these photos, they are nothing short of brilliant! Amazing running shots Donna!


----------



## DB1

Donna, the snow running pics are just brilliant, on the opposite end of the weather scale this was a happy holiday run
(actually it looks a bit grey...)


----------



## fairlie

What a beach babe, he is gorgeous!  Do you want him in the sprint category or in beach life guarding with Billy?


----------



## dmgalley

Just like willow, running with a big smile

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llessurmada

RuthMill said:


> I can't find the video of Lola pole dancing! It seems to have been deleted from photo bucket!
> 
> Can we enter the cutest puppy event??


I'll enter this event on Saturday and we will see how wee Aosta stacks up!


----------



## fairlie

So far in the pursuit events we have the following categories, chicken, spider, postman, lamb and cat. I thought Rufus would go for deer but he couldn't be bothered.


----------



## RuthMill

Brilliant brilliant shots!


----------



## fairlie

Donna if Canada can hold on against Latvia it looks like we will be having an epic showdown in hockey on Thursday at noon for the women and Friday at noon for the men. I hope you guys have Ozzie cheering on his namesakes home country!?


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> So far in the pursuit events we have the following categories, chicken, spider, postman, lamb and cat. I thought Rufus would go for deer but he couldn't be bothered.


Ralph and ruby going for gold on the lamb / sheep pursuits


----------



## fairlie

No worries Tracey, they have that medal in the bag! No one dares challenge that cute little stumpy Ruby!


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> No worries Tracey, they have that medal in the bag! No one dares challenge that cute little stumpy Ruby!


Not forgetting the lamb that Ralph chased, that ended up wedged in a tree stump! And it's poor mummy sheep lying down playing dead!


----------



## fairlie

Yes they are definitely the ovine pursuit experts. They do you proud Tracey!


----------



## Tinman

Doubt the farmer would see it that way if he caught us sheep hustling!! X


----------



## dio.ren

Molly preparing for a swan dive


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Molly preparing for a swan dive


Good one Molly!


----------



## fairlie

Is she going for swan pursuit Renee or shall I put her in the lifeguarding category for "saving" the water fowl?

Are you watching the game? I am nearing heart attack here, I love Teddy Nolan, but this is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## fairlie

Holy defibrillator batman! That was close.


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Is she going for swan pursuit Renee or shall I put her in the lifeguarding category for "saving" the water fowl?
> 
> Are you watching the game? I am nearing heart attack here, I love Teddy Nolan, but this is ridiculous!!!!


Hmm I think it's more swan pursuit she was stalking her prey. Looks like the swan was looking straight at her


fairlie said:


> Holy defibrillator batman! That was close.


Yes that was a close one but all is good


----------



## fairlie

YAHOOOOO! 

Best officiating in a hockey game I have ever seen. Fair, made good on her mistakes, and a wonderful result, good on you GB!!!!!!


----------



## fairlie

Did you hang on til the last two minutes Renee or had you given up on them by then? 

(Sorry, to say I am a womans hockey fan is a bit of an understatement)


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Did you hang on til the last two minutes Renee or had you given up on them by then?
> 
> (Sorry, to say I am a womans hockey fan is a bit of an understatement)


I gave up when it was 2-0 went to walk Molly ha! Then ran into a neighbor in the lobby we were talking about it and he was saying it looked grim. Then we heard the guy on the first floor screaming "I said OMG I think they scored" the other neighbor said "he can probably hear us and is messing with us" I said i'm going up to check it out and so did he and it was tied 2-2 and then they end up winning it was amazing


----------



## fairlie

One of the best games I've ever seen, it was truly amazing. I could not bare to watch the end then my mum and sister started screaming not once but twice and I ran back in to see the end. Our women are awesome! 

Tomorrow we'll seal up the mens curling againt GB and the mens hockey against the US and all will end well!


----------



## Tinman

Did you win canada?? I've not been watching, we are rubbish at winters Olympics woohoo bronze on the curling!!!?? 
Well I hope you won - as you are so passionate about it, I bet your on a great high - congratulations!! Xx


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Did you win canada?? I've not been watching, we are rubbish at winters Olympics woohoo bronze on the curling!!!??
> Well I hope you won - as you are so passionate about it, I bet your on a great high - congratulations!! Xx


Yes got the Gold


----------



## Grove

Every time I turn it on it's curling or ice skating.

I like the snowboarding and skiing

Why isn't skateboarding an olympic sport but snowboarding and ice skating is?


----------



## fairlie

*!*

Good question Grove, maybe skateboarding should be made a sport? 

You guys will win two curling medals, for a country with little snow that should do you proud. Do you ever have skating champions? Holland has no winter and they are the best skate racers, why do The Brits have no skate racing people?

For us winning the hockey gold would be like you guys winning the world cup in football. It is a very big deal!


----------



## Grove

I've loved the bits of hockey I've seen. Very fast paced like basketball, end to end in no time

Congrats on your gold win 


and considering most people live in cities now, skateboarding is going to become more and more important as time goes on. makes no sense to not give it the credit. snowboarding on a half pipe and skateboarding on a half pipe - what's the difference? same level of tricks. It's the same with BMX though really, they do racing but there's much more to it


----------



## fairlie

It sounds like you are a skateboarder? I hope you wear a helmet!


----------



## Grove

Ha, sadly not. I like to watch though


----------



## fairlie

I am relieved, one of my nephews broke his his femur skate boarding down a stair rail. He is still on a professional skate boarding team!


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> Tomorrow we'll seal up the mens curling againt GB and the mens hockey against the US and all will end well!


Good to know that Fairlie is so in touch with the Pierre de Coubertin ideal for the Olympics... 

Being British we know how important it is to appreciate the truth of the importance of fighting well, rather than just winning 

(Go British men )


----------



## fairlie

Marzi said:


> Good to know that Fairlie is so in touch with the Pierre de Coubertin ideal for the Olympics...
> 
> Being British we know how important it is to appreciate the truth of the importance of fighting well, rather than just winning
> 
> (Go British men )


 I am all for fighting well and fair. I just prefer to win at the end of it!  Anyone willing to wager a beer over the curling game this morning?


----------



## Marzi

How about a beer if the Brits (Scots) win and a green tea if the Canadians triumph? That way you can cheer for our lot


----------



## fairlie

Wait a sec, I did not know the GB team is made up of Scotts? My ancestors lived in the hills there stalking deer and stealing sheep, or so I have been told. Now I am in a quandry about who to cheer for?


----------



## Marzi

I believe they are all Scots.... So we can all cheer for them then.


----------



## fairlie

And you have a boy in Canada so you have to cheer for Canada too then!


----------



## Marzi

Oh well, green tea all round then. If you had a beer every time Canada won a gold medal you'd be squiffy


----------



## Marzi

When I suggested to my Canada boy that we could cheer for Canada he said " no we' re British and should be proud of being useless"


----------



## Tinman

Marzi said:


> When I suggested to my Canada boy that we could cheer for Canada he said " no we' re British and should be proud of being useless"


Great British winter Olympic quote of the year!!


----------



## fairlie

There was a day when I could handle a beer per goal, but those days are gone. I am a very cheap drunk, a few swigs and I'm singing! 

Your boys win Curling gold for best hair. What is it with our balding men?


----------



## fairlie

Ok Obama, we'll take 1 case of Labatts 50 and one case of Molson X. Cold if you please!!!!!


----------



## Tinman

Labatts - is that still in circulation???
Malcolm the Mountie beer - not seen it for ages over here x


----------



## dio.ren

Yes Labatts still exists


----------



## fairlie

I cut my teeth on Labatts beer!

Ok Renee and Amanda, what do you predict for Sunday? What will we win by against Sweden?


----------



## lady amanda

I hope we win, I hope its a great game! we shut down to watch the ladies win gold the other day...it was great!


----------



## fairlie

*Olympic Highlights and Closing Ceremonies*

Three cheers for all the incredible dog athletes and their trainers, coaches and handlers! :twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:

Fabulous efforts in

:bunny3ursuit Events (Max, Phoebe, Kiki, Bette, Ralph, Ruby)

:fencing:Martial Arts (Molly, Ruby, Ralph, Rufus, Lexi and Beemer*, Dudley)

:turtle:Track and Field (Max, Phoebe, Kiki, Inzi, Bette, Ralph, Ruby, Boo, Rufus, Willow, Ozzie, Jake) 

:rain::smow:Aquatic Events (Billy, Ruby, Dudley, Rufus, Kiki, Dudley, Lady, Dot**, Molly)

and 

:love-eyes::hug::kiss:Cockapoo Specialties (Molly, Dot, Poppy, Boycie, Rufus, Lexi, Beemer, Nina, Jake, Willow)

Medals and Trophies for Everyone! :third::second::first:

Only two and a half years to start training for the 2016 summer Olympics!!  Better get out there tomorrow with your cameras and start capturing more of those incredible performances.

* double Gold for their performance in the ancient art of leash destruction

** Gold in mouth to mouth recessitation, on a stair case no less! .

Please help me correct any omissions (like the name of the thrid member of the synchro sleep team?) and I apologize for the randomness of order..


----------



## Marzi

Congratulations to you, brilliant idea and judging- 
And Canada for being so good in Sochi too.


----------



## Tinman

Yeah for the poo Olympics!
I just saw the closing ceremony & fireworks.... Very Danny Boyle a-la GB?!
Who won??? (Sorry - not seen much of it) x


----------



## fairlie

Tinman said:


> Yeah for the poo Olympics!
> I just saw the closing ceremony & fireworks.... Very Danny Boyle a-la GB?!
> Who won??? (Sorry - not seen much of it) x


Canada, of course, for the only really important events....mens and womens hockey!


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Canada, of course, for the only really important events....mens and womens hockey!


Congratulations to truly worthy winners!! :canada::congrats::first:


----------



## fairlie

Ok, here are the highlights from the last dog Olympics.  

I'll start a new thread for 2016, but wanted to give the puppy people an idea of the level of competition here. My hands down fave is Christine's brilliant synchro sleep team.


----------



## Marzi

I love this whole thread


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Brilliant  - my pair will be considering their entries


----------



## Marzi

Hey lovelies - I'm just posting on here because it was a brilliant thread and I miss ILMC threads like this and all the old gang....
But mostly in case any of you check it out and do not already know - Flowerchild Suze's wonderful lovely Bette went to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday. Sue asked me to let people know. Thinking of Bette just reminded me of her fantastic gold medal cheese gobbling performance. Bette such a superstar and a dog in a million.
Thinking of how Sue must be feeling also made me think of this - I saw it on fb a while ago:
Ernest Montague wrote this and says, "I wrote this several years ago in memory of Bolo, a black and white Pit Bull who would always go for a walk, right up to the day he died. He might only get 15 feet before he stopped and looked at me and gave me the look: 'I can't go any further. But don't you think for one minute I'm done walking.'"

The experience of losing a dog is a universal one for every pet parent. I hope Ernest's wise words help you, or someone you know, even if just a little.

"Some of you, particularly those who think they have recently lost a dog to 'death', don’t really understand this. I’ve had no desire to explain, but won’t be around forever and must.

Dogs never die. They don’t know how to. They get tired, and very old, and their bones hurt. Of course they don’t die. If they did they would not want to always go for a walk, even long after their old bones say: 'No, no, not a good idea. Let's not go for a walk.' Nope, dogs always want to go for a walk. They might get one step before their aging tendons collapse them into a heap on the floor, but that's what dogs are. They walk.

It’s not that they dislike your company. On the contrary, a walk with you is all there is. Their boss, and the cacaphonic symphony of odor that the world is. Cat poop, another dog’s mark, a rotting chicken bone (exultation), and you. That’s what makes their world perfect, and in a perfect world death has no place.

However, dogs get very very sleepy. That’s the thing, you see. They don't teach you that at the fancy university where they explain about quarks, gluons, and Keynesian economics. They know so much they forget that dogs never die. It’s a shame, really. Dogs have so much to offer and people just talk a lot.

When you think your dog has died, it has just fallen asleep in your heart. And by the way, it is wagging its tail madly, you see, and that’s why your chest hurts so much and you cry all the time. Who would not cry with a happy dog wagging its tail in their chest. Ouch! Wap wap wap wap wap, that hurts. But they only wag when they wake up. That’s when they say: 'Thanks Boss! Thanks for a warm place to sleep and always next to your heart, the best place.'

When they first fall asleep, they wake up all the time, and that’s why, of course, you cry all the time. Wap, wap, wap. After a while they sleep more. (remember, a dog while is not a human while. You take your dog for walk, it’s a day full of adventure in an hour. Then you come home and it's a week, well one of your days, but a week, really, before the dog gets another walk. No WONDER they love walks.)

Anyway, like I was saying, they fall asleep in your heart, and when they wake up, they wag their tail. After a few dog years, they sleep for longer naps, and you would too. They were a GOOD DOG all their life, and you both know it. It gets tiring being a good dog all the time, particularly when you get old and your bones hurt and you fall on your face and don’t want to go outside to pee when it is raining but do anyway, because you are a good dog. So understand, after they have been sleeping in your heart, they will sleep longer and longer.

But don’t get fooled. They are not 'dead.' There’s no such thing, really. They are sleeping in your heart, and they will wake up, usually when you’re not expecting it. It’s just who they are.

I feel sorry for people who don’t have dogs sleeping in their heart. You’ve missed so much. Excuse me, I have to go cry now."


Read more at http://www.dogheirs.com/tamara/post...re-sleeping-in-your-heart#hFT4VY5Um5zxTXuz.99


----------



## 2ndhandgal

So sorry - always sad to hear of a much loved dog reaching the end of its life 

Raising my glass tonight to Bette 

Lovely but very sad bit of writing Marzi - thank you for passing on the news and sharing.


----------



## fairlie

Please pass on my deepest condolences to Sue, I know it hurts so very, very much at first. 

Thanks Marzi, for letting us know.


----------



## Gaynor59

Brilliant thread, billy looks like my louis










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

Louis likes playing hide and seek 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

This really was a fun thread.

Louis looks like Dudley and Ghandi and a tiny bit like Rufus as a pup before he went all poodley on me. Billy, of life guarding fame, is actually black.

What are the little balls strapped to your tree?


----------



## Gaynor59

Oh just Moroccan style solar lights that heave gone rusty  my Louis has brought a huge light in my life , he is funny, naughty and loveable, although he does behave like a stalker  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

